# Gametrailers for computers



## GNOME32 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll bet all you hard-core gamers out there go to this site, and I personally think it's a great resource for new games and consoles, and to really get into gaming. I have a question: are there any sites out there that do basically do the same thing for computers? If you haven't been to Gametrailers.com, it's a gaming site that features all the new game trailers (hence the name), reviews, interviews with the top names in gaming, and fan made vids as well. I think this is a really great idea, and would like to get into a site that does with computers.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry but i didnt like the page where are the pc games======


----------

